# Cruise Control problem. Pathfinder 97



## rodrigoabrajan (Jun 10, 2006)

I have a problem with my cruise control on my 1997 Pathfinder LE. The Cruise control sotpped working last week, a few days before that I used it and was working fine. Now when I turn the switch to on, no light comes on, and I cannot set the speed, it doesn't work. What should I do, where to start, any hints?


----------



## dave_lem (Jun 18, 2006)

my cruise control also does not work, as well as shifting problem
at 'certain' intervals.. it wont shift out of 1st. 

two years ago a nationally recognised tranny shop reccommended
a "professionally rebuilt transmission" which didnt fix the problems,

subsequently, this 94 pathfinder has been back to the [email protected]#RDS
countless times for drive testing, and they still find nothing after
the "professional rebuild" some credit to them, they claim to have
replaced the valve body, the throttle position sensor, the speed sensor
and the ECM with no solution in sight.

at this point, i have decided that i wasted $2500 for this "professional
rebuild" and i cant play with leigh miles anymore, all they do is piss me
off and cost me money...

there have been posts about a revolution sensor, and a transmission 
temperature sensor.. would those two also solve the cruise contol issue as well?

any ideas?


----------



## rodrigoabrajan (Jun 10, 2006)

Finally I solved my problem.

The problem was with the ASCD Brake switch, which is located by the brake pedal, the pedal wouldn't make contact with the switch.

I downloaded the service manuals they helped alot, they help doing diagnosis. Here you can download them

http://www.phatg20.net/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownload&cid=76 

hope it helps someone


----------

